# Essere o Avere (piovere, nevicare)



## TheWiz

Si dice "ha piovuto molto stanotte" o "è piovuto molto stanotte". E soprattutto perché? Grazie mille.


----------



## Raphillon

TheWiz said:
			
		

> Si dice "ha piovuto molto stanotte" o "è piovuto molto stanotte". E soprattutto perché? Grazie mille.


 
"ha piovuto molto stanotte" dovrebbe essere più corretta, anche se entrambe le frasi sono usate nel linguaggio parlato.

"Piovere" è un verbo che ammette entrambi gli ausiliari e dovrebbe volere l'ausiliare "avere" quando ha significato intransitivo (cioè quando non ha un soggetto) ed "essere" quando ha significato transitivo (cioè quando ha un soggetto):

"Guarda, la strada è bagnata: ha piovuto stanotte"
"Guarda, la strada è bagnata dalla pioggia che è piovuta stanotte"

Spero sia chiaro, ciao.


----------



## TheWiz

Grazie mille, la tua risposta è stata esauriente.


----------



## winnie

Piovere ha come ausiliare sia _essere_ che _avere. _Sinceramente il perché non te lo so dire, attendi qualcuno più bravo di me per questo.

Alcuni esempi:

mi *sei* piovuta addosso quando meno me l'aspettavo
*avendo* piovuto tutta la notte il prato è intriso d'acqua
*essendo* piovuto tutta la notte il prato è intriso d'acqua


----------



## Alfry

winnie said:
			
		

> mi *sei* piovuta addosso quando meno me l'aspettavo



Però, in questo caso, usare avere sarebbe come far strisciare un gessetto su una lavagna, non suonerebbe per niente bene.


----------



## moodywop

winnie said:
			
		

> Alcuni esempi:
> 
> mi *sei* piovuta addosso quando meno me l'aspettavo
> *avendo* piovuto tutta la notte il prato è intriso d'acqua
> *essendo* piovuto tutta la notte il prato è intriso d'acqua


 
Ottimi esempi, winnie! Hai ragione. Nel senso figurato si può usare solo _essere. _Non ci avevo mai pensato. Ora potrò dare un'indicazione più precisa agli amici stranieri che mi pongono questo quesito. Pur avendo citato spesso gli articoli della Crusca sull'argomento, non avevo notato questo:

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4030&ctg_id=44


----------



## adritabares

Carissimi foreri,
Con i verbi come piovere o nevicare, posso usare uno o l'altro? 
Non c'è nessuna regola ??? Davvero nessuna ???
Grazie mille.
Adriana


----------



## moodywop

adritabares said:
			
		

> Carissimi foreri,
> Con i verbi come piovere o nevicare, posso usare uno o l'altro?
> Non c'è nessuna regola ??? Davvero nessuna ???
> Grazie mille.
> Adriana


 
Adriana

Mi sembra che questo sia il tuo primo post qui. Benvenuta!

Sì, con _piovere/nevicare _puoi usare _essere _o _avere _indifferentemente. Io uso sempre _avere_ (una preferenza personale). Tuttavia, come puoi leggere qui:

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4030&ctg_id=44

in senso figurato (_mi sono piovute addosso tante critiche)_ _piovere _richiede _essere_.

Il sito della Crusca offre una trattazione esauriente dell'uso degli ausiliari:

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=5060&ctg_id=44

http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=4125&ctg_id=44

E' un sito utilissimo. Non c'è nient'altro del genere sulla rete.

Carlo


----------



## YellowM

Che meraviglia questo post! Io da italiano ignorante non ho mai saputo quale dei ausiliari fosse corretto e ogni volta che dovevo usarne uno mi veniva l'angoscia e scivolavo la voce sull'ausiliare...


----------



## adritabares

Moodywop,

Tante grazie per l'informazione, oggi sono stata nel sito della Crusca e mi è sembrato molto interessante.
A presto
Adriana


----------



## claudine2006

Le mie reminiscenze scolastiche mi suggeriscono che è corretto dire:
"È piovuto"
"È nevicato".
Mi piacerebbe ascoltare qualche altro parere sull'argomento.


----------



## BlueWolf

Devo dire che non mi sono mai posto il problema. Io ho sempre usato _avere_, tranne che nei casi dove è necessariamente scorretto, tipo:

_Sono piovuti insulti._


----------



## OCCASVS

Io mi ricordo chiaramente che si usa l'ausiliare *essere*, tranne nel caso in cui si voglia enfatizzare la durata dell'evento. In quest'ultimo caso, è più corretto utilizzare *avere*.

Es. Ieri *è* piovuto.
Ieri *ha* piovuto per tante ore.


----------



## pizzi

penso che gli accadimenti meteorologici richiedano *essere*


----------



## rocamadour

Secondo la grammatica Zanichelli (_M. Dardano - P. Trifone, La lingua italiana_, ediz. 1985) il verbo "piovere" (così come gli altri verbi che indicano fenomeni atmosferici) è per lo più usato impersonalmente e con gli ausiliari "essere" o "avere". Anche cercando le singole voci sul dizionario (piovere, nevicare, etc.) ho trovato sempre entrambi gli ausiliari.Ciao!

P.S. Io personalmente preferisco "Ha piovuto".


----------



## BlueWolf

OCCASVS said:


> Io mi ricordo chiaramente che si usa l'ausiliare *essere*, tranne nel caso in cui si voglia enfatizzare la durata dell'evento. In quest'ultimo caso, è più corretto utilizzare *avere*.
> 
> Es. Ieri *è* piovuto.
> Ieri *ha* piovuto per tante ore.



Mi sembra che la risposta dell'Accademia della Crusca linkata da Moody dica chiaramente che quando è usato come impersonale entrambi sono corretti.


----------



## andre.BO

Salve, 

Mi potreste dare suggerimenti circa le regole da usare per gli ausiliari essere ed avere:

quando devo usare essere e quando avere (nella costruzione di un verbo composto come il passato prossimo ad esempio)? so che una regola sia il guardare se il verbo è transitivo o meno. 



*G*razie mille


----------



## new york

andre.BO said:


> Salve,
> 
> Mi potreste dare suggerimenti circa le regole da usare per gli ausiliari essere ed avere:
> 
> quando devo usare essere e quando avere (nella costruzione di un verbo composto come il passato prossimo ad esempio)? so che una regola sia il guardare se il verbo è transitivo o meno.
> 
> 
> 
> *G*razie mille


 
*C*iao! normalmente a parte la regola del transitivo/intransitivo, usi il verbo essere in tutti i casi che riguardano un cambiamento di stato, mi spiego:
è svenuto/è morto = prima era in piedi/prima era vivo, poi c'è stato un cambiamento;
poi usi il verbo essere per ogni verbo che esprima movimento:
sono andato a Roma, voi siete venuti a Rimini

*S*pero che intanto basti, nel frattempo ci penso ancora un po' su! 
*C*iao!
NY


----------



## tie-break

new york said:


> poi usi il verbo essere per ogni verbo che esprima movimento:
> sono andato a Roma, voi siete venuti a Rimini


 
Attenzione! Si usa il verbo avere con una miriade di verbi di movimento:
ho viaggiato, ho visitato, ho raggiunto, ho incontrato, ho superato, ho mosso ... etc.


----------



## new york

tie-break said:


> Attenzione! Si usa il verbo avere con una miriade di verbi di movimento:
> ho viaggiato, ho visitato, ho raggiunto, ho incontrato, ho superato, ho mosso ... etc.


 
Giusto! però questi verbi non indicano un moto a luogo!
ho viaggiato in macchina/in treno/3 ore
ho visitato un museo/un amico
ho raggiunto mia madre al mercato
ho incontrato Sara in centro
ho superato l'esame/ una macchina in autostrada
ho mosso la pedina

A parte viaggiare reggono tutti un complemento oggetto e non un moto a luogo. 
Ciao!


----------



## giovannino

> NOTA DI MODERAZIONE:
> Discussione spostata qui da quest'altra in ITA/ENG






tinina88 said:


> Secondo me, dire:
> 
> "abbiamo x gradi"
> piuttosto che
> "esserci x gradi"
> 
> è non corretto tanto quanto dire:
> 
> "ieri ha nevicato"
> invece di
> "ieri è nevicato"


 
Se lo dici tu....

Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:



> i verbi che indicano fenomeni meteorologici hanno _essere_ o _avere_ ormai in “qualunque livello di lingua e senza apprezzabili sfumature semantiche” (Serianni 1989: XI 37)


----------



## tinina88

giovannino said:


> Se lo dici tu....
> 
> Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca:


 

Quando andavo a scuola,la grammatica su cui si studiava (e ho 22 anni, non 60) indicava l'ausiliare essere davanti ai "verbi metereologici".
Poi col tempo entrano nella lingua tanti modi che prima non erano accettati, per carità...


----------



## Odysseus54

Vediamo cosa ne dice Giacomo :

Ieri avemmo gran pioggia e grandine, e questa mattina ancora _ha piovuto_, sicché il caldo è più soffribile. (_Leopardi_ [1798-1837], Lettere)


----------



## serix

winnie said:


> Piovere ha come ausiliare sia _essere_ che _avere. _Sinceramente il perché non te lo so dire, attendi qualcuno più bravo di me per questo.
> 
> Alcuni esempi:
> 
> mi *sei* piovuta addosso quando meno me l'aspettavo
> *avendo* piovuto tutta la notte il prato è intriso d'acqua
> *essendo* piovuto tutta la notte il prato è intriso d'acqua


 

la penso così anche io


----------



## Lallon

Raphillon said:


> "ha piovuto molto stanotte" dovrebbe essere più corretta, anche se entrambe le frasi sono usate nel linguaggio parlato.
> 
> "Piovere" è un verbo che ammette entrambi gli ausiliari e dovrebbe volere l'ausiliare "avere" quando ha significato intransitivo (cioè quando non ha un soggetto) ed "essere" quando ha significato transitivo (cioè quando ha un soggetto):
> 
> "Guarda, la strada è bagnata: ha piovuto stanotte"
> "Guarda, la strada è bagnata dalla pioggia che è piovuta stanotte"
> 
> Spero sia chiaro, ciao.



Allora,innanzitutto,un verbo intransitivo NON è un verbo privo di soggetto;ma è tale solo quando non ha un oggetto.es:verbo "andare",intransitivo perchè non ha nessun c.oggetto.
Detto questo,un verbo intransitivo NON VUOLE come ausiliare il verbo "avere",bensì il verbo "essere":NON io ho andato,ma io SONO andato;e su questo spero di essere stato chiaro.
Infine "piovere",come gli altri verbi metereologici,vuole SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE come ausiliare il verbo "essere":questo accade in quanto il verbo è IMPERSONALE:infatti non ha alcun soggetto. se dico "ha piovuto"dovrei ammettere l'esistenza di un soggetto che NON PUò esistere!
Perciò l'unica opzione corretta è la seguente: "è piovuto".    
Mi permetto di aggiungere qualche parola riguardo i tuoi esempi...prendo la frase:  "Guarda, la strada è bagnata dalla pioggia che è piovuta stanotte"...nota che l'espressione la pioggia è piovuta è inaccettabile..perchè,se noti,la pioggia NON può "piovere" nulla e tantomeno "essere piovuta" da nessun complemento d'agente.chiaro no?perchè la frase passiva ammette un soggetto e un c.d'agente e nella parte attiva di conseguenza un sogg. e un c.ogg.ora qualcuno mi spieghi come può un verbo impersonale,perciò privo di soggetto,ammettere un soggetto(quindi,poi,c.d'agente) e un c.oggetto?????
Scusate per la spiegazione,che non vuole offendere nessuno,solo chiarire quale sia la corretta grammatica della lingua italiana.Grazie.


----------



## giovannino

Benvenuto al forum, Lallon



Lallon said:


> Detto questo,un verbo intransitivo NON VUOLE come ausiliare il verbo "avere",bensì il verbo "essere"


 
Temo che questo non sia esatto (e potrebbe confondere i nostri amici stranieri). Molti verbi intransitivi richiedono l'ausiliare "avere": _agire, assistere, ballare, camminare, credere, dormire, esitare, giurare, lavorare, mentire, navigare, nuotare, parlare, passeggiare, sciare, starnutire, sudare, tardare, tossire, tremare, ubbidire, viaggiare _e molti altri.
Alcuni verbi intransitivi, come _correre, _si usano con _essere _o _avere_ a seconda del significato (_è corso a casa/ha corso per due ore_).




> Infine "piovere",come gli altri verbi metereologici,vuole SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE come ausiliare il verbo "essere"


 
Forse alcune grammatiche scolastiche riportano ancora questa regola ma, come ha scritto più su rocamadour:



> Secondo la grammatica Zanichelli (_M. Dardano - P. Trifone, La lingua italiana_, ediz. 1985) il verbo "piovere" (così come gli altri verbi che indicano fenomeni atmosferici) è per lo più usato impersonalmente e con gli ausiliari "essere" o "avere". Anche cercando le singole voci sul dizionario (piovere, nevicare, etc.) ho trovato sempre entrambi gli ausiliari.


----------



## serix

Su un dizionario c'era scritto che fosse possibile associare al verbo piovere entrambi gli ausiliari; adesso, consultando un recentissimo libro di grammatica, leggo quanto segue:

"Tutti i verbi indicanti fenomeni atmosferici costruiscono i tempi composti con l'ausiliare *essere* (è nevicato questa mattina); vogliono, però, l'ausiliare *avere* quando esprimono la durata del fenomeno (ha nevicato per mezz'ora)"


----------



## gemmaschmemma

Ma che confusione ! Io sono Australiana e quindi e` molto difficile per me capire queste use di avere e essere. Qualcuno puo` spiegare come se io fossi una bambina ! ?
Ha piovuto : sono d'accordo


----------



## Anaiss

gemmaschmemma said:


> Ma che confusione ! Io sono Australiana e quindi e` molto difficile per me capire queste use di avere e essere. Qualcuno puo` spiegare come se io fossi una bambina ! ?
> Ha piovuto : sono d'accordo


Come avrai notato, ci sono divergenze anche tra madrelingua, dunque non aspettarti che esista una spiegazione esaustiva e definitiva. 
Nell'uso comune credo sia più frequente l'uso di _avere_, ma nello scritto o in situazioni in cui è richiesto uno stile controllato alla maggior parte delle persone ritorna in mente l'uso di _essere_.

Detto questo, penso che quasi nessuno ti correggerà se parlando dici "Ieri ha piovuto", ma, in una relazione scritta, qualcuno potrebbe vederlo come un errore.
Questo punto citato da serix mi sembra chiaro e utile:


> "Tutti i verbi indicanti fenomeni atmosferici costruiscono i tempi composti con l'ausiliare essere (è nevicato questa mattina); *vogliono, però, l'ausiliare avere quando esprimono la durata del fenomeno (ha nevicato per mezz'ora)*"


Quindi per sicurezza usa avere solo quando c'è la durata del fenomeno.


----------



## la fée

Ha ragione Lallon.


----------



## Ruminante

Vorrei approfittare dell'invito a spiegare la questione come ad un bambino/bambina per rispondere da bambina (mi piace!)
Io telefono spesso a una signora a cui voglio molto bene, che ha quasi novant'anni ed è stata per molti anni insegnante di Italiano e Latino in un liceo di Roma.
Ogni volta che è piovuto, io regolarmente le dico al telefono "hai visto quanto ha piovuto..." o cose simili. E lei, ogni volta, mi risponde "E' piovuto, non ha piovuto"
La volta seguente, le ridico che "ha piovuto" perchè in vita mia a parte lei, non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che dicesse "è piovuto". 
Saluti e scusate il post un po' bambinesco.


----------



## Blackman

Ruminante said:


> Vorrei approfittare dell'invito a spiegare la questione come ad un bambino/bambina per rispondere da bambina (mi piace!)
> Io telefono spesso a una signora a cui voglio molto bene, che ha quasi novant'anni ed è stata per molti anni insegnante di Italiano e Latino in un liceo di Roma.
> Ogni volta che è piovuto, io regolarmente le dico al telefono "hai visto quanto ha piovuto..." o cose simili. E lei, ogni volta, mi risponde "E' piovuto, non ha piovuto"
> La volta seguente, le ridico che "ha piovuto" perchè in vita mia a parte lei, non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che dicesse "è piovuto".
> Saluti e scusate il post un po' bambinesco.


 
Concordo. Nell'uso quotidiano anche a me non è mai capitato di trovare qualcuno che dicesse _è piovuto,_ tranne quelli che, appunto, si preoccupano di riprendermi per farmi sapere che non si dice _ha piovuto_.

Allo stesso modo, come dice Anaiss, quando mi trovo a doverlo scrivere, mi sovviene all'improvviso la regola scolastica ( anche a me l'hanno insegnato con _essere_ ).


----------

